# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2013



## PCGH_Marco (28. Juni 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2013 ist ab  sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. Juli  2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware  08/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

* Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 08/2013 haben euch gefallen?*

* Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2013 haben euch gefallen?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich heute schon darin blättern darf


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juni 2013)

Also Freitag wäre dann doch etwas früh, oder?


----------



## keinnick (28. Juni 2013)

Ich werde sie mir auf jeden Fall kaufen weil mich der Artikel über den Mini-PC / Raspberry Pi interessiert.


----------



## crusherd (28. Juni 2013)

Wahrscheinlich liegt die morgen schon im Briefkasten.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also Freitag wäre dann doch etwas früh, oder?


 
Vielleicht kennt er jemanden bei der Druckerei.


----------



## homer100 (28. Juni 2013)

_Also mir gefällt jetzt schon der "*große Test*" über die GTX 760, 770 & 780 !!
_Ich bin zur Zeit noch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Graka. Wahrscheinlich wird's die GTX 770 => Preis/Leistung am besten 

Gruß

homer100


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2013)

Der Artikel ist darauf ausgelegt, diesbezüglich keine Frage offen zu lassen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hero3 (28. Juni 2013)

Schade, nur 4 Mainboards für den Sockel 1150 im Test, und dann auch nur die Einsteiger-Boards.

*@Daniel Möllendorf:* Kommt dann in der 09/2013 ein großer Test im Mittel- und Hochpreis-Segment? Auch Boards mit WaKü-Anschluss?


Nach den 4 Mainboards in der letzten Ausgabe hatte ich auf eine große Marktübersicht gehofft....  


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist darauf ausgelegt, diesbezüglich keine Frage offen zu lassen.
> MfG,
> Raff


 Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich nicht erfahren werde wie viel schneller diese Karten als meine HD 6950 PCS++ sind.
Was aber nicht so relevant ist, da ich mir eh keine dieser Karten kaufen werden, ich will es aber trotzdem wissen.


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also Freitag wäre dann doch etwas früh, oder?


 Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Abonnent und habe meine Ausgabe nicht nur 1x schon am Freitag erhalten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das ich nicht erfahren werde wie viel schneller diese Karte als meine HD 6950 PCS++ sind.
> Was aber nicht so relevant ist, da ich mir eh keine dieser Karten kaufen werden, ich will es aber trotzdem wissen.


 
Zwei davon im Crossfire? Du wirst zugeben, dass diese Karte ziemlich speziell ist – und zudem eine Kleinserie. Mit gleich zwei davon bist du vermutlich einer von zwei Nutzern eines solchen Setups weltweit.  Nimm einfach die in den Benchmarks vertretene HD 6950/2G (alternativ die HD 6970 im Benchmarkspecial) mal 2, zieh im Kopf gute 30 Prozent der Fps für das Mikroruckeln und AFR-Lagging ab und schon wird klar, dass sich eine GTX 770 oder HD 7970 GHz Edition für dich lohnt.  Vor allem nach dem Weiterverkauf der Altware. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nur eine. Blöde Grammatik. 
Dafür ist die aber Wassergekühlt, das ist dann auch wieder eine Seltenheit.


----------



## LTB (28. Juni 2013)

Raspberry...sehr gut  Ick freu mir! Morgen weiß ich dann schon mehr


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Juni 2013)

Auf die 12 Seiten geballte Nvidia-Breitseite bin ich auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Vor allem, welchen Einstand Evga mit dem neuen Kühler abliefert. Optisch macht das Ding einen guten Eindruck, mal schauen wie er sich bei den ~220Watt der GTX 780 anstellt. Am Mittwoch bin ich dann schlauer. Freu mich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine. Blöde Grammatik.
> Dafür ist die aber Wassergekühlt, das ist dann auch wieder eine Seltenheit.



Auch gut – dann schaust du dir einfach die HD 6970 im "Benchmarks 2013/2014"-Artikel an. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Auf die 12 Seiten geballte Nvidia-Breitseite bin ich auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Vor allem, welchen Einstand Evga mit dem neuen Kühler abliefert. Optisch macht das Ding einen guten Eindruck, mal schauen wie er sich bei den ~220Watt der GTX 780 anstellt. Am Mittwoch bin ich dann schlauer. Freu mich.


 
Ich bin sicher, dass die aufwendige Marktübersicht so manche Überraschung und klare "Haben will!"-Ziele bietet. Feedback nicht vergessen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kaffee Mann (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gespannt ob die Post, meine Zeitschrift wieder verschlammt, normalerweise ist sie Samstags da. Briefkasten ist bisher leer


----------



## BikeRider (29. Juni 2013)

Mein Heft ist heute gekommen 
Steht viel gutes drin.


----------



## Vhailor (29. Juni 2013)

Nun also mit Ego Draconis, super Spiel! Wird gekauft 

Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Raspberry-Teil!


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Juni 2013)

meines ist auch heute gekommen. Samstag nachmittag *um 1600 Uhr* , wenn die nicht noch verschweisst gewesen wäre, würde ich denken, der Postbote hat sie schon gelesen.

Meine Meinung zum Heft:

- Finde es auch schade, das nur 4x   1150er Boards getestet wurden. Kommt jetzt in einem Heft die Spannbreite von 160 € bis 200 ? Und dann im übernächsten Heft die von 80- 120 € und dann im Spätsommer noch mal in allen 3 Preisbandbreiten zusammen ?
- Die Inno3d GTX 780 (incl. Kühlung) ist ja wohl superfett (auch auf die Maße bezogen) 
- Der Artikel über E3 ist teilweise sehr schön bissig formuliert.
- Die offensichtliche Enttäuschung über OC bei Haswell, meine ich in den Artikeln wahrzunehmen. Es hätte trotzdem noch mehr zu detailierten OC in der Praxis sein dürfen. Auch der i5 bitte!
Die ganze Seite mit Intels Gimmicks (Grid2) für die Vermarktung von Haswell, wirkte wie Marketing für Haswell im Mobile Segment 
- Die  Grafikkarten-Lineup war interessant. 
- Ein bissel viel Mini-Pc`s , in letzter Zeit, für mich. 
- Der Artikel über Raspberry Pi dürfte für die interessant sein, die sich damit beschäftigen wollen (ich nicht)
- Der Stabilitätstest Artikel ist ausgezeichnet, well done ! 
- Neuer Benchmark Parcour schön ausführlich  (und auch die Spiele machen Sinn) 
- Physik- Artikel schön ausführlich 
- Mobo Feature Check fand ich interessant 

Die anderen Artikel habe ich nur überflogen und kann noch nix dazu sagen.

Bei mir bekommt das aktuelle Heft eine gute 2,25 Note


----------



## LTB (29. Juni 2013)

Fehler gefunden....im Einkaufsführer CPU Kühler. Der Scythe Kabuto 2 ist ein Top-Blow und nicht Turm Kühler, oder nicht?!


----------



## Lord Wotan (30. Juni 2013)

Ihr schreibt in euren Heft auf Seite 102 zu Spiele & Software Spielphysik, in Kurzüberblick:Havok 
das in Diablo III Havak als Physiksoftware läuft. Blizzard hat das doch wieder gestrichen gehabt. 

http://www.diablo-3.net/diablo-3-ohne-havok-physik-engine-blizzard-nutzt-eigenentwicklung/114814

http://www.pcgames.de/Diablo-3-PC-2...-Engine-weicht-einer-Eigenentwicklung-798483/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Diabl...t-Eigenentwicklung-statt-Havok-Engine-798711/

Also was schreibt ihr da? 

Oder ist Havok jetzt doch wieder Bestandteil vom Diablo3?


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Juli 2013)

iGPU Benchmarks im Heft sind ziemlich nutzlos aus dem einfachen Grund, weil 2 Spiele viel zu wenig sind um sich daraus ein Urteil zu bilden. 5 Spiele wäen das mindeste für einen vernünftigen Test.


----------



## _VFB_ (1. Juli 2013)

So hab jetzt auch meine Ausgabe. Werd ich gleich mal lesen. Was ich aber jetzt shon nice find: Ihr habt mir ne DVD mitreingelegt obwohl ich nur des Abo vom Magazin hab ^^


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auch meine Ausgabe. Werd ich gleich mal lesen. Was ich aber jetzt shon nice find: Ihr habt mir ne DVD mitreingelegt obwohl ich nur des Abo vom Magazin hab ^^


 Zurückschicken, aber dalli


----------



## Arya (1. Juli 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> So hab jetzt auch meine Ausgabe. Werd ich gleich  mal lesen. Was ich aber jetzt shon nice find: Ihr habt mir ne DVD  mitreingelegt obwohl ich nur des Abo vom Magazin hab ^^


 Ist das etwa meine?

Meine ist immer noch nicht da...
Wartet sich noch zu tode... 

postbote aber schon da... also erst diestag 


Ist das normal das lange warten?


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Juli 2013)

Diese angeblichen Grafikfehler in Grid 2 von Intel sind gar keine. Wie kommt ihr darauf, diese als Grafikfehler zu bezeichnen? Das ist ein beabsichtigtes Feature von Codemasters. Ein heftiger Fauxpass der PCGH. Oder es ist beabsichtigt, um den Mythos vom verbuggten Intel Treiber aufrechtzuerhalten. Durch diese ständigen Unwahrheiten wird das stark gefördert.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (1. Juli 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Diese angeblichen Grafikfehler in Grid 2 von Intel sind gar keine. Wie kommt ihr darauf, diese als Grafikfehler zu bezeichnen? Das ist ein beabsichtigtes Feature von Codemasters. Ein heftiger Fauxpass der PCGH. Oder es ist beabsichtigt, um den Mythos vom verbuggten Intel Treiber aufrechtzuerhalten. Durch diese ständigen Unwahrheiten wird das stark gefördert.


 Irgendwie vermisse ich bei deinem Post die Ironietags bzw. Smileys..


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Juli 2013)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermisse ich bei deinem Post die Ironietags bzw. Smileys..


 

Warum? Die PCGH hat eine Unwahrheit zulasten von Intel ins Heft gedruckt. Ein beabsichtigtes Grafikfeature vom Spieleentwickler wird als exklusiver Intel Grafikfehler im Heft dargestellt. Das ist ein riesengroßer Fauxpass. Ob der Fauxpass so beabsichtigt ist, ist die andere Frage. Wie konnte das durch die Qualitätskontrolle kommen?


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (1. Juli 2013)

LTB schrieb:


> Fehler gefunden....im Einkaufsführer CPU Kühler. Der Scythe Kabuto 2 ist ein Top-Blow und nicht Turm Kühler, oder nicht?!


 
Stimmt natürlich. Wird in der kommenden Ausgabe richtiggestellt.


----------



## goliath (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch fest mit vielen Mainboard Tests für den #1150er gerechnet.

Wann kommt da was?


----------



## Klarostorix (1. Juli 2013)

Sooo, nach einem harten 12h-Tag habe ich mich schon auf die neue Ausgabe gefreut und nun ist sie immer noch nicht da... Wozu ist man denn Abonnent, wenn man alle 2 bis 3 Monate fragen darf, wo die Ausgabe bleibt...


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (1. Juli 2013)

bei mir ist sie leider auch noch nicht da
manchmal kommt sie sehr früh (ca.4Tage früher)   
manchmal aber auch 2 Tage nachdem sie am Kiosk erhältlich ist


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Juli 2013)

habe mit Zustellung am Samstag gerechnet, und heute rießig gefreut, habs auch net


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Juli 2013)

meine ist auch heute nicht gekommen. sonst immer samstags. PLZ: 21XXX

Hat wohl einer den Lieferwagen mit ner Ladung PCGHs geklaut.........


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2013)

Wir leiden mit euch – die Redaktionsladung ist auch noch nicht da. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Z28LET (2. Juli 2013)

Huch, ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass meine noch nicht da ist. 
Scheinbar bei vielen anderen auch noch nix.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn jemand seine Lieferung noch nicht hat, bitte per PN die Postleitzahl an mich, danke!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Ausgabe kam heute. Naja, will mal nicht so sein. Immerhin ein Tag vor Ladenrelease. 

Eine sache die mich stört:
Die normale DVD ist wieder so "behindert" befestigt. Sie hat keine Knickkante und nichts. Da werd ich wohl wieder mit der Schere anrücken müssen und mir eine neue Hülle suchen.
Schade, dachte das Thema ist durch.

Zum Heft kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2013)

Das war einmalig wegen der zweiten DVD.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Juli 2013)

Meine Ausgabe kam auch heute am.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe soeben vom Vertrieb erfahren ("gute" Nachrichten kriegt man offenbar nur auf Anfrage ), dass es zu einer unglücklichen Verkettung von Problemen kam, sodass Teile der Abolieferungen wohl erst heute ankommen.

Ich kann mich an dieser Stelle nur entschuldigen.


----------



## Zocker85 (2. Juli 2013)

meine ist nun auch da, hauptsache ist es da und noch vor dem erscheinungstermin , danke


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das war einmalig wegen der zweiten DVD.


 
Hätte man dann nicht einfach beide DVDs so befestigen können? Die Zusatz-DVD ging nämlich ohne Probleme ab, während die normale DVD nur Probleme macht.


----------



## Arya (2. Juli 2013)

Endlich da...

Also Heft ist super (Nur einige kleinere Fehler sind dabei, na gut wird ja ausgebügelt...)
doch die Befestigung der DVD2 also der Zuatz DVD (Seite 7) war super! (immer so? wäre das nicht möglich? - nur bei abos meinetwegen?)
doch 3 DVDs sind mir zuviel (ja ich habe 2x DVD 1 (Seite 3) bekommen!) dauerte es deshalb so lange?

Aber die Ausgabe ist sehr gelungen nur "last day fixes" fehlen...


----------



## JakeFarrell (2. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben vom Vertrieb erfahren ("gute" Nachrichten kriegt man offenbar nur auf Anfrage ), dass es zu einer unglücklichen Verkettung von Problemen kam, sodass Teile der Abolieferungen wohl erst heute ankommen.
> 
> Ich kann mich an dieser Stelle nur entschuldigen.


 
dir sei verziehen 
eins find ich jedoch witzig *g*
meine magazin ausgabe also keine DVD.. hatte heute die dvd mit divinity2 drinnen (?) 
is das möglicherweise auch eines dieser "verkettung von problemen" ? ^^
ich mein, ich beschwer mich nicht, die dvd is lesbar und funzt wunderbar


----------



## The Rock (2. Juli 2013)

Auch hier "Magazin" Abo mit DVD Divinity II - find ich garnet so verkehrt.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juli 2013)

Gibt es jetzt immer zwei Discs im Heft ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2013)

Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe pcgh Redaktion !

Erstmal wieder eine Top Augabe von euch 

Ich wusste nicht wo ich meine Frage posten sollte, also versuche ich es mal hier.
In eurer aktuellen Ausgabe 08/2013 habt ihr die MSI 770 Lightning unter die Lupe genommen und geschrieben, dass ihr mit dem msi afterburner sowohl die GPU Spannung als auch die Aux Spannung anheben konntet.
Jetzt ist es so, ich habe die lightning, kann jedoch weder die gpu spannung noch die aux spannung anheben. Letzteres ist noch nichtmal bei mir gelistet. (siehe Anhang)

Grüße
Schmiddi


----------



## chickenwingattack (3. Juli 2013)

Im Großen und Ganzen gewohnte Kost aber sehr cool das ihr auch über den Raspberry Pi berichtet! Auch wenn die Leistung für Gamer unterirdisch ist.


----------



## sirwuffi (3. Juli 2013)

Schade, dass es offensichtlich keine zeit gab die Partnerkarten der 760 ausführlich zu testen. Mich hätten eure genauen Lautstärkemessungen sehr interessiert. Sonst gibt es im Netz ja leider immer nur die wenig aussagekräftigen db-Werte. Ansonsten gute Arbeit!


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. Juli 2013)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> Schade, dass es offensichtlich keine zeit gab die Partnerkarten der 760 ausführlich zu testen. Mich hätten eure genauen Lautstärkemessungen sehr interessiert. Sonst gibt es im Netz ja leider immer nur die wenig aussagekräftigen db-Werte. Ansonsten gute Arbeit!



Ich vermute mal das release der 760 und das release der aktuellen Ausgabe lagen zu dicht beieinander als das pcgh die partnerkarten der 760 hätte testen könne... Hätte dazu auch gerne einen Test gelesen, aber vielleicht ja in der nächsten Ausgabe


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit!



schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe pcgh Redaktion !
> 
> Erstmal wieder eine Top Augabe von euch
> 
> ...


 
Ganz einfach: Du brauchst eine aktuelle Beta-Version des Afterburner 3.0, etwa diese hier: MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 10: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download Die offizielle MSI-Seite zum Afterburner bietet diese Version noch nicht an, das ist richtig. Und jetzt: reingehauen! 



sirwuffi schrieb:


> Schade, dass es offensichtlich keine zeit gab die Partnerkarten der 760 ausführlich zu testen. Mich hätten eure genauen Lautstärkemessungen sehr interessiert. Sonst gibt es im Netz ja leider immer nur die wenig aussagekräftigen db-Werte. Ansonsten gute Arbeit!


 
Die im Heft groß gezeigten GTX-760-Karten erreichten uns nur wenige Stunden vor Abgabe. Aber für einen Ersteindruck plus Benchmarks hat's ja gereicht.  Im kommenden Heft gibt's dann einen Mega-Test aller greifbaren Modelle mit Radeon-Vergleichskarten, analog zur GTX-770/-780-Marktübersicht in diesem Mag.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## N00bler (3. Juli 2013)

Habe die neue Ausgabe erst heute bekommen, demnächst werde ich ein Abo beantragen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (3. Juli 2013)

Danke Raff für deine schnelle Antwort !!! 
Ab gehts ^^


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. Juli 2013)

So heute habe ich meine Abozeitung erhalten.
Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juli 2013)

Neuer Benchmark-Parcours für GPUs: taugt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2013)

... macht mit älteren Grafikkarten aber keinen Spaß (durchtesten). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## bonbon2k (4. Juli 2013)

Hier in der Schweiz ist sie heute angekommen. Habe zwar nur das Magazin abonniert aber dennoch war die DVD mit dem Spiel dabei, merci viu mau liebe PCGHW


----------



## Four2Seven (4. Juli 2013)

*PCGH 08/2013 - Haswell im Alltag*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist der Artikel wie auch die gesamte Ausgabe wieder sehr gut gelungen. Allerdings denke ich, dass die auf Seite 66 angeführten Grafikfehler bei Kollisionen in Grid 2 so gewollt sind und demnach keine Fehler sind.

lg
Martin


----------



## FooBar (4. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ... macht mit älteren Grafikkarten aber keinen Spaß (durchtesten).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Was will er mir nur sagen...?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2013)

... dass unser Hochlast-Parcours so grafiklimitiert ist, dass mit kleineren/älteren Karten nur Geruckel auftritt und das Parcours-Durchnudeln daher keinerlei Freude bereitet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

chickenwingattack schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen gewohnte Kost aber sehr cool das ihr auch über den Raspberry Pi berichtet! Auch wenn die Leistung für Gamer unterirdisch ist.



Das war abzusehen @unterirdisch  Aber die Infos über den Raspberry Pi haben mir echt gefallen. Endlich mal was brauchbares an einem Stück das man nicht irgendwo im Netz zusammensuchen muss


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ... dass unser Hochlast-Parcours so grafiklimitiert ist, dass mit kleineren/älteren Karten nur Geruckel auftritt und das Parcours-Durchnudeln daher keinerlei Freude bereitet.


 Na, in der zeit kann man doch mal nen Kaffee vom Automaten oder so holen gehen...

Wobei, das ist wohl bissel viel Kaffee dann jedes Mal pro Tag


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2013)

Kaffeeholen ist bei den meisten Benchmarx nicht möglich, da wir praxisnah testen. Das bedeutet, dass wie beim Spielen Nutzer-Input verlangt wird, während der andernorts gern abgebildete, aber höchst praxisferne 3DMark keine Zuwendung braucht. Was wir nicht alles für euch tun! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## timbo01 (6. Juli 2013)

Lob und Kritik zugleich: Die DVD schaut echt super aus, nur lässt sich sich sehr schlecht aus dem Heft trennen.
Inhaltlich wie immer - Super!


----------



## Harlekin (8. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> MfG,
> Raff


 Entweder bin ich blind, oder ihr habt noch nicht auf die Fragen zu einer 1150-MoBo-Markübersicht geantwortet!? 

Versucht aus mir - einem ehemaligen Leser - wieder einen Leser zu machen, in dem ihr mich jetzt informiert, wann mit einer solchen Marktübersicht gerechnet werden kann 


Achja... die alten PCGames-Smilies...


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ... macht mit älteren Grafikkarten aber keinen Spaß (durchtesten).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Weil es bei 5 fps so lange dauert bis die Benchmarks durch sind?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2013)

Yep. Eine Tests, darunter _Max Payne 3_ und _NFS Most Wanted_, wo präzises Navigieren nötig ist, erfordern reichlich Low-Fps-Skill. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mumble_GLL (11. Juli 2013)

Bitte bei der nächsten Ausgabe darauf achten, die Papierhülle der DVD-Ausgabe wieder zu perforieren.
Danke


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte euch auf einen Fehler in eurem Artikel zur Roccat Ryos MX Glow hinweisen.
Dort steht 'Mit allen vier möglichen MX Schaltern' das ist falsch.
Es gibt Schwarze, Rote, Blaue, Braune, Clears und Grüne MX  Switches. 
Es sind also insgesamt 6, leider geht es aus dem Artikel nicht hervor mit welchen sie erhältlich sein wird.

Auch fehlt eine Erklärung der 'einzigartigen Beleuchtungseffekte'.
Und der 2 + Punkt ist nichts besonderes und auch bei allen anderen Tasaturen mit MX Switches so, es ist also nur Klassenstandard und kein +.
Desweiteren verstehe ich den - Punkt, für beides  gibt es Geräte die die Aufgabe deutliche besser erledigen als die ct Teile in einer Tastatur.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch auf einen Fehler in eurem Artikel zur Roccat Ryos MX Glow hinweisen.
> Dort steht 'Mit allen vier möglichen MX Schaltern' das ist falsch.
> Es gibt Schwarze, Rote, Blaue, Braune, Clears und Grüne MX  Switches.
> Es sind also insgesamt 6, leider geht es aus dem Artikel nicht hervor mit welchen sie erhältlich sein wird.


 man kann ganz schön kleinlich sein.

Es ist rot blau braun und schwarz. Grün und Clears sind absolute Nischenprodukte und nicht wirklich erwähnenswert


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> man kann ganz schön kleinlich sein.


Nur weil es dir egal ist?


----------



## BigBubby (11. Juli 2013)

Nicht weil es mir egal ist, sondern weil die anderen beiden nur zwischen/sonderformen sind und die 4 genannten farben die Haupttypen...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2013)

> Haupttypen...


Die Greens sind zu neu um das zu beurteilen.
Aber falsch bleibt es, wenn die Spezial Switches dazu rechnen werden es nochmehr, dafür gibt es teilw. auch extra Varianten.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Juli 2013)

90% der Käufer wissen nicht mal was Mechas sind und von den 10% wissen vermutlich weitere 90% nicht von der Existenz der grünen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2013)

Mecha? Mecha!


----------



## deluxe1985 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich habe eine Frage zu eurem Test über die Inno 3D Geforce GTX 770 iChill:

Im Zusammenfassungstext auf Seite 48 steht "Aufgrund der bei 1,2 Volt abgeriegelten Kernspannung bringt der starke Kühler kaum Vorteile beim Übertakten ...."

In der Zusammenfassungtabelle auf Seite 54 steht allerdings, dass die Spannung via Tool wählbar sei und zwar bis 1,212 Volt; max. TDP 106%

Was stimmt den nun? 
Lässt sich die Spannung fürs OCen noch erhöhen? Und worin soll der Unterschied im OCen z.B. zur Phantom liegen, welche laut Tabelle nur eine Spannung bis 1,200 Volt erlaubt und ebenfalls nur eine TDP von 106% hat.
Lassen sich beide Karten dann prinzipiell (abgesehen natürlich vom Kühler und Güte der GPU) nicht gleich gut OCen?

Noch eine Zusatzfrage, da mich diese Karte sehr reizt. Lässt sich die IDLE Lautstärke noch verringern durch angepasste Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder ist 33% Drehzahl tatsächlich das erlaubte Minimum.

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2013)

Ahoi,

es sind 1,212 Volt (was gegenüber 1,2 praktisch 0 Unterschied macht). Leider ist es bei keiner Karte möglich, über diese Marke hinauszugehen. Möglicherweise erscheinen irgendwann Mod-BIOSe, die etwas mehr erlauben, das halte ich jedoch für unwahrscheinlich. In jedem Fall gilt: Auch wenn die Spannung bis 1,212 Volt geht (manche Karten erlauben nur 1,200, siehe Testtabelle), ist Übertakten ein Glücksspiel, jede Karte verhält sich anders. Niedrige Temperatur (wie bei der iChill X3 Ultra) helfen, hohe Frequenzen zu erreichen.

Die Lautheit lässt sich leider auch mithilfe von Tools nicht unter den Idle-Wert setzen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BigBubby (13. Juli 2013)

natürlich geht das. schon mal tesafilm probiert?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2013)

Erinnert mich an den tollen Leitspruch "Weißt du keinen Rat, tüdel mit Draht." 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## N00bler (21. Juli 2013)

Freue mich jetzt schon auf die 09.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2013)

Nochmal eine kleine Frage (die ich dachte schon gestellt zu haben, aber nicht mehr finde) kurz vor der nächsten Ausgabe:

Für wie viele memtest x86+ Durchläufe hat euer 30 min RAM-Stabilitätstest gereicht bzw. habt ihr gezielt einzelne Testoptionen angewählt?
Die alten Fassungen ohne Mehrkernunterstützung brauchen bei mir deutlich länger, ehe die kritischen Test (iirc 6/7) überhaupt erreicht werden, geschweige denn mehrfach vollständig durchlaufen. Da wäre mangelnde Empfindlichkeit logisch und für schnelle Tests war 68+ noch nie geeignet. Aber für abschließende über-Nacht-durchlaufen Checks war es bislang meine Referenz und hat nach 2-3 Stunden oftmals Fehler aufgedeckt, die dem Windows-Memtest entgangen sind.


----------



## Bumelux (4. August 2013)

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Redakion.

Was mich und bestimmt den einen oder anderen Interessieren würde, ist z.B. wie man solche Bolieden zusammen bauen könnte. Vor allem das weiße ist äußerst interessant finde ich. Ich mein ihr könntet doch ruhig von klein auf anfangen was das modding betrifft. Die Gehäuse in den Bildern sind auch nicht zu übertrieben denke ich.

Man könnte z.B. folglich vorgehen.: alles mit Video-für PCGH online und Bilder mit Details in eurer Zeitschrift, dann kaufen bestimmt auch mehr ^^

- Gehäuse vergleichen für untere, mittlere und obere Schicht sprich: Gehäuse ab 30 Euro, ab 80 Euro, ab 140+ euro
- Mainboards für Interessenten sprich: Mainboards ab 70 Euro, ab 140 Euro, ab 200+ euro
- Prozessor für Kauffreudige sprich: Prozessor ab 130 Euro, ab 300 Euro, ab 550+ euro
- ... quasi für jedes Kit mit Einbau, Benchmarks, Kits und Werkzeuge von z.B. Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Computer Hardware, Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Grafikkarten, Sound und extravagantes Zubehör wie man damit sicher Arbeitet und es einbaut damit der neue PC Freund o. Anfänger sein neues Hoppy ausbauen kann und Gefallen daran findet. 

- zu den jeweiligen Kits z.B. NZXT KRAKEN X60 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 280mm könnte mann Tests machen, Einbautipps geben, aufzeigen des OC-Verhaltens von CPU und Wasserkühler oder Luftkühlung.

Kurz und gut. Ihr macht mir in letzter Zeit nun doch einen teils unprofessionellen Eindruck. Manche Test sind richtig gut aber für eine Zeitschrift die sich PCGHARDWARE nennt doch recht dürftig.

Im vierten Bild ist mein PC und ich brauch Hilfe bei Beratung und den Umbau.^^
In gut 1/2 - 1 Jahr soll der mal so wie der weiße aussehen.

Quelle. Phantom 410 MOD - PROJECT LOG - Member Worklogs - The Mod Zoo

Dies soll nur ein kleiner Anstoß sein keine Beleidigung. 



Gruß Tommcen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Ich glaub das bedarf ein extra Heft, das sind sicher über 150 seiten! Aber nett wäre es wirklich...
Das heft find ich super, aber als ich die DVD abmachen wollte (dann lassen die Hefte sich besser lesen), habe ich die erste seite rausgerissen^^


----------



## Bumelux (4. August 2013)

Hm. Hast schon recht. Vielleicht könnte mann so ein kleines Projekt nebenbei laufen lassen und die üblichen Test, die uns allen bekannt sind, mit einbinden. Ganz so ausschweifend, ich sag mal "für dummies" muss es ja nicht werden. Viele Test und bekannte Berichte sind wirklich schön und jetzt schon kompatibel mit kleinen modding Prozessen find ich.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (4. August 2013)

Man muss es ja nicht auf das Einsteiger Noob niveau von Chip bringen, wo sogar der Begriff CPU erklärt wurde, aber so ein test für "Amateure" wäre top


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Frage (die ich dachte schon gestellt zu haben, aber nicht mehr finde) kurz vor der nächsten Ausgabe:
> 
> Für wie viele memtest x86+ Durchläufe hat euer 30 min RAM-Stabilitätstest gereicht bzw. habt ihr gezielt einzelne Testoptionen angewählt?
> Die alten Fassungen ohne Mehrkernunterstützung brauchen bei mir deutlich länger, ehe die kritischen Test (iirc 6/7) überhaupt erreicht werden, geschweige denn mehrfach vollständig durchlaufen. Da wäre mangelnde Empfindlichkeit logisch und für schnelle Tests war 68+ noch nie geeignet. Aber für abschließende über-Nacht-durchlaufen Checks war es bislang meine Referenz und hat nach 2-3 Stunden oftmals Fehler aufgedeckt, die dem Windows-Memtest entgangen sind.


Das habe ich nicht festgehalten und erinnere mich leider auch nicht daran. Grundsätzlich hat natürlich die verwendete Speichermenge einen direkten Einfluss darauf, welcher Anteil des Speichers in einer bestimmten Zeit einfach/mehrfach durchgetestet werden kann. Die für den Test benutzte RC1-Version von Memtest 86+ v5.0 sollte aber laut Entwickler bereits eine schnellere Fehlererkennung aufweisen.


----------

